# Ezra Commentaries and Resources



## N. Eshelman (Oct 22, 2008)

Brothers, 

I am going to write an exegetical paper on Ezra 9. I am compiling resources for it now. 

What would you recommend on Ezra in general, and 9 specifically?


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 22, 2008)

For research papers, the most important commentary of all is undoubtedly Williamson, not least because of his outstanding bibliography (he has several important articles listed on chapter 9. I would also check out the New Testament abstracts series at the seminary). Fensham, Blenkinsopp, Kidner, Davies, and McConville are also important. Among more recent commentaries, check out Levering and Throntveit.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2008)

You probably know about Dr. Beeke's selections already; I would recommend William Gouge on Ezra very highly.

Dr. Beekeâ€™s Top Commentaries on Ezra « Heritage Booktalk


----------

